
Show HN: MUI – Lightweight Material Design CSS Framework - andres
https://www.muicss.com
======
flohofwoe
Wow, the name brings back Amiga memories, MUI (Magic User Interface) was a
modern alternative to the standard UI (called Intuition) (link:
[http://www.sasg.com/mui/index.html](http://www.sasg.com/mui/index.html))

------
grimgrin
The dropdown is funky. I haven't dug into the `why`, but if you click on the
actual ▼ character, the menu doesn't expand. Gotta find the sweet spot, cause
at first you might think it's fine.

[https://www.muicss.com/docs/v1/css-
js/dropdowns](https://www.muicss.com/docs/v1/css-js/dropdowns)

Tested on Chrome/Ubuntu and Chrome/OSX.

edit: appears an issue was just opened.
[https://github.com/amorey/mui/issues/1](https://github.com/amorey/mui/issues/1)

~~~
andres
Thanks! I'll take a look at the pull request.

------
AngeloAnolin
Site is not loading. I can only view cached version (via Google)

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://www.muicss.com/)

------
arocks
If you are interested in a Bootstrap based theme, do check out Bootswatch
Paper [1]. MUI is definitely a much lighter option though.

[1]: [http://bootswatch.com/paper/](http://bootswatch.com/paper/)

------
bsimpson
The most compelling part of Material is the tweening. I don't see many tweens
on your demo page, and the ones that are there feel too abrupt.

~~~
andres
Can you point out which animations feel too abrupt?

~~~
bsimpson
\- The drawer is too fast and it has no easing. It also instantly vanishes
when you dismiss it.

\- The underline on the E-mail Address field isn't animated at all.

~~~
andres
Thanks! The drawer isn't a UI component provided by the framework (it's custom
code in the documentation).

~~~
wirddin
Planning to include it? :D

------
anarchy8
Am I alone in disliking Material Design? After upgrading Android, I feel like
the previous UI was more intuitive. Now its spreading to the web

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
You're not alone, I don't like it either. There's nothing which I can pin-
point as being 'bad' about it, I just plain don't enjoy the look or feel.

------
skyfantom
Nice and simple.)

------
luisrudge
What? No github repo?

~~~
grimgrin
[https://github.com/amorey/mui](https://github.com/amorey/mui)

------
oliv__
This is trash

------
ocdtrekkie
Can we please _not_ Google brand the whole internet? :(

~~~
andres
Agreed! By design MUI only implements some of the core features of Material
Design so that sites don't start to feel like they were designed with a
certain framework.

